# Take a picture of your pet right now!



## MsMojiMoe

Here is now
of dor dor, the handsome boy, the great one

in his new spot, changes every week


----------



## ai.tran.75

MsMojiMoe said:


> oh wow, she looks like one of my kitties that vanish about 4 years ago….My name on here is hers…Ms MojiMoe….the cat I got now was her big brother. Their were 4 of them…feral and living on my porch of my old apartment when I moved in. 1 kitten I found a home for..the others were too wild. 2 went missing ( all the cats in that neighborhood went missing), and I moved and took the last one with with..Dorian ( grey)….but she was a superstar with so much personality…I miss her
> 
> here is MsMojiMoe , she is a Korat …at the same time, a gray cat found my mom which I believe is a English shorthair, but could the Chartreux
> 
> Dorian and MojiMoe when they were still feral
> View attachment 906862
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks a bit looks yours
> View attachment 906864


Wow you’re right they do look alike ! I also lost my first cat , I went on vacation and let a friend took care of my cat and I guess she wandered off outside. Have no idea where she went . That was long ago though . 
Both Dorian and Mojimoe are adore! What are their personality like ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MsMojiMoe

ai.tran.75 said:


> Wow you’re right they do look alike ! I also lost my first cat , I went on vacation and let a friend took care of my cat and I guess she wandered off outside. Have no idea where she went . That was long ago though .
> Both Dorian and Mojimoe are adore! What are their personality like ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh, sorry to hear that about yours…

MojiMoe was a superstar, barely leaving my side…always sleeping on me

Dorian…is my little buddy..I should of named him King…he is very vocal which I love, but a little too much, sometimes ….he is demanding but very affectionate…very active, loves to play..he is about 7 and still got a lot of kitten in him. He doesn’t hold grudges like a lot of cats, but his face is very animated…like you can tell if he is pissed ….he has a variety of meows for different moods…like when it’s dinner time, it’s super cute fast meows but if I take too long it will be very slow and cracked sounding like he is dying…such a faker.
————-

Korats are from Thailand, part of the oriental cat family, love those ears( big ears) , they say still one of the most original/oldest cats, haven’t change due to breed, oh and he doesn’t shed his fur, which is nice….bonus… don’t live long only 10-15 years…but they keep their kittiness for a long time…the pic of ms MojiMoe was a year and half, not a kitten any more…also, which most male cats you have to watch around kittens…but oriental cats the males helps with kittens…and when I found them, I thought Dorian was the mama cat ( until he turn around and saw he was definitely not the mama), but always babysitting, the kittens loved him…mama, who went missing too, was the hunter, …Dorian is not a hunter, but I had Guinea pigs, so I think he associated squirrels, and animals like that as Guinea pigs, he will chase but doesn’t hurt them…birds are another story…he is super smart, he can open doors, understands a lot.

very awesome cat…like all cats

grew up with cats and dogs my whole life, I love both, but cats always fit my lifestyle better when I was younger, and easy to rent places…my favorite dog is the boxer…so many places won’t rent to you if you have boxers…I’ve never been without cat, they have always found me…I have never brought one or purposely went looking…this is the first time I only had one cat…usually I have 3, I don’t know why just how it works out… and he is more of a handful than most of the others except Lil Dude.

your fur baby is very beautiful, seems so sweet…you only have the white one, now…Victoria? Any stories about her?


----------



## ai.tran.75

MsMojiMoe said:


> Ahh, sorry to hear that about yours…
> 
> MojiMoe was a superstar, barely leaving my side…always sleeping on me
> 
> Dorian…is my little buddy..I should of named him King…he is very vocal which I love, but a little too much, sometimes ….he is demanding but very affectionate…very active, loves to play..he is about 7 and still got a lot of kitten in him. He doesn’t hold grudges like a lot of cats, but his face is very animated…like you can tell if he is pissed ….he has a variety of meows for different moods…like when it’s dinner time, it’s super cute fast meows but if I take too long it will be very slow and cracked sounding like he is dying…such a faker.
> ————-
> 
> Korats are from Thailand, part of the oriental cat family, love those ears( big ears) , they say still one of the most original/oldest cats, haven’t change due to breed, oh and he doesn’t shed his fur, which is nice….bonus… don’t live long only 10-15 years…but they keep their kittiness for a long time…the pic of ms MojiMoe was a year and half, not a kitten any more…also, which most male cats you have to watch around kittens…but oriental cats the males helps with kittens…and when I found them, I thought Dorian was the mama cat ( until he turn around and saw he was definitely not the mama), but always babysitting, the kittens loved him…mama, who went missing too, was the hunter, …Dorian is not a hunter, but I had Guinea pigs, so I think he associated squirrels, and animals like that as Guinea pigs, he will chase but doesn’t hurt them…birds are another story…he is super smart, he can open doors, understands a lot.
> 
> very awesome cat…like all cats
> 
> grew up with cats and dogs my whole life, I love both, but cats always fit my lifestyle better when I was younger, and easy to rent places…my favorite dog is the boxer…so many places won’t rent to you if you have boxers…I’ve never been without cat, they have always found me…I have never brought one or purposely went looking…this is the first time I only had one cat…usually I have 3, I don’t know why just how it works out… and he is more of a handful than most of the others except Lil Dude.
> 
> your fur baby is very beautiful, seems so sweet…you only have the white one, now…Victoria? Any stories about her?



Thanks for sharing ! Yes I hear of the Korat, they are indeed a fascinating breed . Mojimo and Dorian sounds very loving and affectionate. 
I love how affectionate Dorian sound - I’ve seen male cats tending for their kittens before which is always surprising and delightful. 
I agree that cats are more convenient to care for . 

Mary Kate ( my first cat) was extremely friendly, curious and loves being pampered /held . She loves people and greet strangers easily ,she would jump on anyones lap and enjoy sleeping next to anyone who’s sleeping hahaha ( my relatives from France visited and she slept on my cousin’s chest while he took a nap on the sofa lol). 
She’s only vocal when she sees food and would follow me around , nudge at me - even jumping into my lap to try to eat what I’m eating . She was very chubby / 18-19 lbs and she had extremely short hair so it’s all fat . 
She bc very calm and lazy when she turned 7 . But still very social and extroverted . She’s even friendly with dogs and parrot( I also had a parrot growing up) 
Hates bath but would tolerate it - would never wear any outfit I put on her. 

Victoria is a silver tip chinchilla British shorthair- she’s a retired queen , both tica/fca certified, her breeder retired , I was looking for a first pet for my kiddos and researched that cats are more suitable and bth makes great first pet . She is very loving and surprisingly well mannered , she follows me from room and would ask for permission to jump onto the couch or bed before jumping on (despite the fact that she doesn’t need to ask for permission). Never scratches anything or knock anything down . She wouldn’t eat anything unless it’s put into her bowl . She can communicate her wants easily and really love lying on back for belly rub . 

She cuddles more with me and play more with my kiddos . She knows how to play catch - shake hand and play dead. She enjoys belly rubs and likes bath and doesn’t mind being dressed up .however despite being extremely loving and affectionate- she’s not a lap cat and doesn’t like being pick up .
She understands when I’m working and never demand for my attention- but is always eager when I pay attention to her. She’s very permissive, well behave , sweet and intelligent. She’s also pretty talkative which I enjoy . 

That’s awesome that you had so many cats throughout your life - I also had many pets growing up , but I stopped after I lost Mary Kate - and when I was about to adopt a cat , I got pregnant with my son . Now that my kiddos are no longer babies - we have pets back into our life - I’m also looking for a Macaw to adopt  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ExoGeniVI

My Clover, I've had her for 11ys years now. She's getting old


----------

